# Buckethead Unmasked



## Mastodon

This is supposedly buckethead in his 20's (so it would be 1989). He says he was taught by Paul Gilbert for a year, and Gilbert says himself that he did teach Buckethead for a year.


----------



## Chris

"buckethead unmasked" is like the #3 search engine referrer for this site. Well over a thousand requests per month for it are directed here for some reason.

Andnow we actually have a thread!


----------



## Allen Garrow

Brian Carroll is indeed buckethead. A friend of mine who attended GIT back in the 80's knew Paul and Brian. Apparently both guys are a trip, and are sort of cut from the same fabric.

~A


----------



## Metal Ken

we had a thread here about a year and a half ago for it ;p


----------



## Pauly

Fake pinkie ftw!


----------



## Nats

resandes


----------



## eaeolian

Allen Garrow said:


> Brian Carroll is indeed buckethead. A friend of mine who attended GIT back in the 80's knew Paul and Brian. Apparently both guys are a trip, and are sort of cut from the same fabric.



My sister's ex was Paul's tech for a while, and knows Brian. He says Paul's weird, and Brian's from another planet...


----------



## D-EJ915

buckethead remasked for the win!


----------



## nyck

Who the hell is this?

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/member.php?u=846


----------



## eaeolian

It's not like it's an unusual name...


----------



## jtm45

Pretty sure it's not the same Bryan Carrol.


----------



## zak

You guys think any normal person would come up with, and carry on as the Buckethead character?


----------



## Donnie

nyck said:


> Who the hell is this?
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/member.php?u=846


OMG! It's Buckethead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kotex

Was there suposed to be a pic in this thread? I don't see anything. I wanna see *waaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!* lol

EDIT: Nevermind, just showed up.


----------



## Kevan

nyck said:


> Who the hell is this?
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/member.php?u=846


A guy in France who's obviously a big Buckethead fan.


----------



## NDG

Obvious fact: Buckethead is a giant.

I felt as small as Noodles when I saw him in concert.


----------



## b3n

Kevan said:


> A guy in France who's obviously a big Buckethead fan.




Nope, that really is Tête de seau


----------



## Drew

And it seems we have enough circumstantial evidence to actually confirm that this is in fact Buckethead, too. 

The dude's a nut, but the only reason I couldn't carry on the giant-chicken-with-a-mask-and-KFC-bucket act as long as he has is because I'd get bored. 

Also, I bet it's fuckin' _hot_, playing under all that stuff on tour.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Drew said:


> Also, I bet it's fuckin' _hot_, playing under all that stuff on tour.


Are you kidding? The breeze created from his swinging nunchaku (Nunchucks for us westerners) keeps him cool as a cucumber.


----------



## eaeolian

Mahathera said:


> I felt as small as Noodles when I saw him in concert.



No one is that small.


BH is a big dude, though - Jackson built him some 27" scale guitars because they fit him better...


----------



## b3n

His LPs have larger than normal bodies too IIRC.


----------



## guitarjitsumaster

Cool article that actually talks a little about him creating the buckethead character.

http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1458813/20021121/story.jhtml


----------



## Mastodon

Yeah, seven feet tall with the bucket, that's pretty tall.

Oh and somebody should get him a seven string since he has his guitars built larger to fit his profile.


----------



## noodles

Mastodon said:


> Oh and somebody should get him a seven string since he has his guitars built larger to fit his profile.



Fuck that, I want to see what he can do with one of those 30" scale 8-strings. Probably shred so fast that he would go back in time.


----------



## DelfinoPie

I've heard he uses 7's when recording...it certainly sounds like it on some songs, mostly stuff like Elephant Man's Alarm Clock. But then he doesn't use them live which puzzles me.

He should pick up 8's and administer some thunderous-shred!


----------



## Mastodon

noodles said:


> Fuck that, I want to see what he can do with one of those 30" scale 8-strings. Probably shred so fast that he would go back in time.



haha. Yeah.


----------



## BrianCarroll

nyck said:


> Who the hell is this?
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/member.php?u=846



Hehe, who knows ?...


----------



## nyck

BrianCarroll said:


> Hehe, who knows ?...


 

It's the man himself!!


----------



## yetti

eaeolian said:


> No one is that small.



dani filth.


----------



## Iruleveryting12

im pretty sure that i Have found buckethead with out his mask tell me what u guys think.


----------



## Chris

I'm pretty sure you signed up here to bump a two year old thread with a picture of some random dude who isn't buckethead.


----------



## Lucky Seven

lol wow.


----------



## Shawn

Nice. I missed this thread. 

Cool pic of him though.


----------



## Durero

Iruleveryting12 said:


> im pretty sure that i Have found buckethead with out his mask tell me what u guys think.


I'd be surprised if that wasn't Buckethead. It's definitely Shawn Lane next to him and the two of them definitely hung out together.


----------



## shadowgenesis

and that looks like the kind of guy who'd wear a mask


----------



## sakeido

I'm pretty sure that is Buckethead, I remember seeing that picture somewhere else before


----------



## jacksonplayer

This kind of reminds me of back in the day when everybody tried to get a picture of Kiss without their makeup. When "Lick It Up" came out, everyone realized when a good idea the makeup was...


----------



## Randy

jacksonplayer said:


> This kind of reminds me of back in the day when everybody tried to get a picture of Kiss without their makeup. When "Lick It Up" came out, everyone realized when a good idea the makeup was...





They looked even uglier in that video, than they do in regular life. Awful idea.


----------



## METAL_ZONE

Suposedly this is him too





I found it here Michael Angelo Batio Forum - buckethead unmasked?

I think it is him. Those two new pictures are definitely the same guy though.


----------



## playstopause

METAL_ZONE said:


> I found it here Michael Angelo Batio Forum - buckethead unmasked?



Post from that thread : 



> Buckethead is actually Tupac.


----------



## Zepp88

^  IT'S TRUE!!


----------



## Trespass

Nah, apparently that guy is some french guitarist.


----------



## ibznorange

My brother and i always thought paul was buckethead


----------



## Codyyy

ibznorange said:


> My brother and i always thought paul was buckethead





paul's website said:


> Q: Are you Buckethead?
> 
> A: No. I am not Buckethead.
> 
> But in 9th grade I was Pete Willis from Def Leppard.


----------



## Zepp88

Wow Paul is pretty funny


----------



## ibznorange

i still think hes fucking buckethead though


----------



## Chris

Trespass said:


> Nah, apparently that guy is some french guitarist.





ami des stars


----------



## Adam

ibznorange said:


> i still think hes fucking buckethead though



There is like a 6" height difference between them how could you not notice


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes

Mastodon said:


> This is supposedly buckethead in his 20's (so it would be 1989). He says he was taught by Paul Gilbert for a year, and Gilbert says himself that he did teach Buckethead for a year.


 
It says he was 20 at the time that was printed, he was born in 1964, so it would be 1984, not 1989...


----------



## sartorious

ibznorange said:


> i still think hes fucking buckethead though



Whoa, let's keep it clean here! What two consenting adults do together is none of our business.


----------



## Ancestor

sartorious said:


> Whoa, let's keep it clean here! What two consenting adults do together is none of our business.



Ha!

I like him better with the mask. His persona adds a lot. Love the chuks. Some of that Praxis stuff really blows my mind - with the backwards tape and everything.


----------



## METAL_ZONE

Chris said:


> ami des stars



Aha I see. Damn I thought I solved the mystery. I like it better not knowing who he is anyway.


----------



## Popsyche

Ancestor said:


> Ha!
> 
> I like him better with the mask. His persona adds a lot. Love the chuks. Some of that Praxis stuff really blows my mind - with the backwards tape and everything.




Praxis Roools! Especially with them Scratch Pickles!


----------



## oompa

ibznorange said:


> i still think hes fucking buckethead though



that sentence can mean two pretty different things


----------



## Ken

Buckethead wears a KFC bucket on his head and Michael Myers mask.

He gives interviews throught a hand puppet named Herbie.

Now, look at those pictures again.

Do any of you really think he smiles? Ever?


----------



## 777timesgod

If he does smiles i don't want to know the reason!!!!


----------



## Bound

Ken said:


> Buckethead wears a KFC bucket on his head and Michael Myers mask.
> 
> He gives interviews throught a hand puppet named Herbie.
> 
> Now, look at those pictures again.
> 
> Do any of you really think he smiles? Ever?




Not to be a smarmy douche, but it's actually just a blank molded mask, whereas the Mike Myers mask is an unpainted mask of some dude, whom I can't remember right now.


----------



## Ken

Bound said:


> Not to be a smarmy douche, but it's actually just a blank molded mask, whereas the Mike Myers mask is an unpainted mask of some dude, whom I can't remember right now.



If I knew what smarmy meant, I would intend to be a smarmy douche when I say that I've never heard him called "Mike" Meyers. 

A Mike Meyers mask would would undoubtedly be a green ogre, perhaps a spy with bad teeth, or an obese Scot with optional sweat. 

If you want to gloss over the joke to get bogged down in details, that's your business.


----------



## Adam

Bound said:


> Not to be a smarmy douche, but it's actually just a blank molded mask, whereas the Mike Myers mask is an unpainted mask of some dude, whom I can't remember right now.



William Shatner


----------



## distressed_romeo

http://qfg.info/misc/destroyallmonsters.txt

^^^^^Here's a really really rare interview with Buckethead where he's actually being interviewed as Brian Carrol... It's an interesting read.


----------



## JohnnyBurninate

OwlsHaveEyes said:


> It says he was 20 at the time that was printed, he was born in 1964, so it would be 1984, not 1989...


 Buckethead was born in 1969,wikipedia it


----------



## Rick

^Random. 

That was a pretty good interview.


----------



## daybean

is this thread ever going to die!!!


----------



## mikernaut

Buckethead can't be killed!


----------



## daybean

not even his fans threads


----------



## Chris

Chris said:


> "buckethead unmasked" is like the #3 search engine referrer for this site. Well over a thousand requests per month for it are directed here for some reason.
> 
> Andnow we actually have a thread!



Two years later and it's still constantly in the top ten search results for this site every month.


----------



## PostOrganic

That's crazy.. was wondering why it had only 65 posts and 22,894 views!


----------



## Ancestor

eaeolian said:


> My sister's ex was Paul's tech for a while, and knows Brian. He says Paul's weird, and Brian's from another planet...



Yeah, to me Gilbert seems geeky/nerdy but well-adjusted. Buckethead seems to be dealing with some issues. You can hear it in their playing, too. Gilbert is very logical and methodical, as well as being advanced in his application and development of technique. Whereas BH is very fragmented and rough around the edges, with frequent moments of savant-like transcendence.


----------



## Ancestor

JohnnyBurninate said:


> Buckethead was born in 1969,wikipedia it




It's in wikipedia as such, but the reference for that date is a kurt loder interview. it may not be accurate. i'd rather see a birth certificate.


----------



## Ancestor

in the oct. 2008 editition of Guitar World, there's a great article written by scott rowley about tom zutaut's experiences working with BH on the still unreleased gnr recording. pick it up and check it out. it has a lot of interesting info in it.


----------



## Jeff

Ancestor said:


> *snip*



Probably not a good idea to be posting copyrighted work on Chris's site man. 

But I did read that article, and if it's a 100% serious article, Buckethead is a fucked up dude. Sounds like he suffers from multiple personality disorder.


----------



## Ancestor

Jeff said:


> Probably not a good idea to be posting copyrighted work on Chris's site man.
> 
> But I did read that article, and if it's a 100% serious article, Buckethead is a fucked up dude. Sounds like he suffers from multiple personality disorder.



interesting, wasn't it? :0) doesn't really seem contrived to me. he just seems a little on the side of being fucked up. 

you're probably right. i'll just go ahead and take it down, although it is only one copy for the educational, non-commercial purpose regarding our discussion.


----------



## FortePenance

It reminded me of the story I heard of Daniel Day Lewis during the filming of My Left Foot - how DDL refused to break character throughout the entire filming process, onstage and off.

I did  at him watching hardcore porn though. Haha.


----------



## Ancestor

FortePenance said:


> It reminded me of the story I heard of Daniel Day Lewis during the filming of My Left Foot - how DDL refused to break character throughout the entire filming process, onstage and off.
> 
> I did  at him watching hardcore porn though. Haha.



Dude, after I read that I totally got the porn going and started recording shit.  I found it a little difficult to concentrate though.


----------



## FortePenance

i'd probably find it uncomfortable to play sitting down.


----------



## D-EJ915

THE DEFINITIVE ANSWER!!! Buckethead and PG have the same tour dates at diff places! - ESP Guitars Message Board

HOLY SHIT!!


----------



## D-EJ915

HAUCH said:


>


it means paul isn't buckethead!


----------



## Zepp88

D-EJ915 said:


> it means paul isn't buckethead!



 I never thought they were the same person


----------



## Trespass

D-EJ915 said:


> it means paul isn't buckethead!





The Thread said:


> There have been quite a few cases of their shows being booked at the same time in different places. If you dig on the interenet you'll find that every single time this happened, at least one or the other guy cancels his show.
> 
> Im not shitting you.



I haven't verified it myself, but that seems to only prove it...


----------



## zimbloth

I really doubt Paul Gilbert and all his collaborators could keep this a secret for so long. Honestly, who even cares? Buckethead could be BB King for all I care. All I know is he's ridiculously talented and he writes some imaginative music


----------



## TonalArchitect

I don't think I ever believed that they were the same person. Paul Gilbert seems like a funny, affable, nerdy-in-an-awesome-way dude. 

Buckethead, on the other hand, seems weird not in a good or cool way, but in an unsettling, disturbed, or pathetic way. 

Since I do not know Mr. Gilbert personally, I cannot say, but acting like some chemically imbalanced manchild who talks through a severed head puppet and has a delusional, perhaps fantasy-prone personality doesn't seem anywhere cool enough to be the work of Paul.

At best, he is a sad, pathetic attention-whore, at worst, he needs to be heavily medicated. 


I'm sorry. That was harsh, but even though he is quite talented and may write some amazing music, his "image" lost its humor right after the "chicken holocaust." If his image is a joke, it's not remotely funny (to me); if it's serious, he needs help.


----------



## Jeff

TonalArchitect said:


> I don't think I ever believed that they were the same person. Paul Gilbert seems like a funny, affable, nerdy-in-an-awesome-way dude.
> 
> Buckethead, on the other hand, seems weird not in a good or cool way, but in an unsettling, disturbed, or pathetic way.
> 
> Since I do not know Mr. Gilbert personally, I cannot say, but acting like some chemically imbalanced manchild who talks through a severed head puppet and has a delusional, perhaps fantasy-prone personality doesn't seem anywhere cool enough to be the work of Paul.
> 
> At best, he is a sad, pathetic attention-whore, at worst, he needs to be heavily medicated.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. That was harsh, but even though he is quite talented and may write some amazing music, his "image" lost its humor right after the "chicken holocaust." If his image is a joke, it's not remotely funny (to me); if it's serious, he needs help.



+1. I never found any of the music I've heard from him to be all that interesting, and his bullshit schtick got old about 5 minutes after I first discovered him. 

I'm not saying he's not a talented guitarist, it's just that his gimmick detracts from everything else he does.


----------



## TonalArchitect

Jeff said:


> +1. I never found any of the music I've heard from him to be all that interesting, and his bullshit schtick got old about 5 minutes after I first discovered him.
> 
> I'm not saying he's not a talented guitarist, it's just that his gimmick detracts from everything else he does.




Hurray! I was worry about some backlash with that one. 

Seriously, I read that article in Guitar World, and he is just damn unsettling.


----------



## playstopause

TonalArchitect said:


> Hurray! I was worry about some backlash with that one.
> 
> Seriously, I read that article in Guitar World, and he is just damn unsettling.



I read that too. I was like


----------



## dougsteele

Jeff said:


> +1. I never found any of the music I've heard from him to be all that interesting, and his bullshit schtick got old about 5 minutes after I first discovered him.
> 
> I'm not saying he's not a talented guitarist, it's just that his gimmick detracts from everything else he does.



Agreed.


----------



## chaztrip

"It's just more fun that way", he explains, fiddling 
nervously with a Giant Robot doll. "For the most part, I think in terms of 
amusement park rides and monster and robot movies. I'll watch a movie 
without the sound and play to the picture. I would watch the death scene in 
Texas Chainsaw Massacre where Leatherface slams the steel door, and a low 
and creepy drone comes in. I would use that drone to solo over, the sound of 
that guy's death. I guess that's kind of bad, but I was into it. The whole scene is 
so vicious and powerful, it gives me a certain feeling. When I put myself in that 
position, I like to tape what I'm playing and feeling, because of what it brings 
out in me."


----------



## BrianCarroll

Jeff said:


> But I did read that article, and if it's a 100% serious article, Buckethead is a fucked up dude. Sounds like he suffers from multiple personality disorder.





TonalArchitect said:


> Buckethead, on the other hand, seems weird not in a good or cool way, but in an unsettling, disturbed, or pathetic way.
> 
> At best, he is a sad, pathetic attention-whore, at worst, he needs to be heavily medicated.





Seriously, think about it before writing stuff like this.

This topic is pathetic...
Think about Bowie/Ziggy Stardust, Alice Cooper, Marilyn Manson, etc. Buckethead is a character, that's all.
You like Buckethead's music, fine, you don't get it, fine too, but all this BS...


----------



## drmosh

TonalArchitect said:


> At best, he is a sad, pathetic attention-whore, at worst, he needs to be heavily medicated.


----------



## mindtripp

I have a feeling that is buckethead, I have the same pic, as well as some other pic that is also supposedly Brian Carroll. I have both pics side to side on my blog, It's hard to say if it is him.. the mystery continues on.


----------



## jer

Chris said:


> I'm pretty sure you signed up here to bump a two year old thread with a picture of some random dude who isn't buckethead.



And I am pretty sure that you are an asshole forum troll who deserves ass cancer. 

WTF do you care? Posts like this are all thats wrong with the internet. 

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Severance

jer said:


> And I am pretty sure that you are an asshole forum troll who deserves ass cancer.
> 
> WTF do you care? Posts like this are all thats wrong with the internet.
> 
> Go fuck yourself.


 




The irony is raping my mind.


----------



## Nick

jer said:


> And I am pretty sure that you are an asshole forum troll who deserves ass cancer.
> 
> WTF do you care? Posts like this are all thats wrong with the internet.
> 
> Go fuck yourself.



fuck it im telling him before he gets banned

Chris used to own this site and only recently sold it.



epic fail


----------



## drmosh

jer said:


> And I am pretty sure that you are an asshole forum troll who deserves ass cancer.
> 
> WTF do you care? Posts like this are all thats wrong with the internet.
> 
> Go fuck yourself.



my god, look in the mirror. you hypocrite. and guess who's site this was when that message was posted


----------



## s_k_mullins

Did this guy really just bump an old thread to retaliate against a year-old comment? 
FAIL

Not to mention he'll be ass-raped for for that comment


----------



## Severance

LOL yeah if i may recap this awesome faill.


You quoted a post from 2008 of the old owner calling him a troll after you, whos post count is a staggering 25, have probly spent all night scouring the boards and found this thread and read it, got but hurt and bumped a almost 4 year old thread for the like 4th time while calling the creator of the site a asshole.

You know what just the audacity of your post; Sir I think you win 1 whole internets for that.

I think the only thing that would make this funnier is if he said he thought chris should get banned.


----------



## noodles

jer said:


> And I am pretty sure that you are an asshole forum troll who deserves ass cancer.
> 
> WTF do you care? Posts like this are all thats wrong with the internet.
> 
> Go fuck yourself.





Oh, and see ya.


----------



## Mattmc74

noodles said:


> Oh, and see ya.


----------



## Chris

This thread will clearly be my legacy. 

*Buckhead Unmasked: A Timeline*

June 27, 2006 - It begins:







Then, almost two years later, it returns!






The horror!






June 30, 2009: Almost another year later, it rises again!






Someday, Buckhead himself is going to post here and tell all the Google stalking morons that keep bumping this thread to shut the fuck up.


----------



## technomancer

maybe the thread should be locked 

nah fuck it, it's worth leaving it open just for amusement value


----------



## Rick

What a fucking idiot.


----------



## Lucky Seven

I haven't laughed that loud over a forum post in over a year I'm sure.


----------



## Mazzakazza

brb setting my alarm clock to bump this shit in 7 months time.


----------



## DevinShidaker

This thread will be bumped in December of 2012 and set in motion the events that will cause the end of the world. I just saw it on the History channel.


----------



## leandroab

HAhah what a dumb ass!


----------



## Koshchei

envenomedcky said:


> This thread will be bumped in December of 2012 and set in motion the events that will cause the end of the world. I just saw it on the History channel.



You left out the bit about Hitler's favourite vegetable being asparagus, and that Nostradamus predicted Michael Jackson's death.


----------



## jacksonplayer

Wow, I think this thread made Internet history.


----------



## Rick

This is officially the greatest thread ever. 

I'm thinking sticky.


----------



## kung_fu

Rick said:


> I'm thinking sticky.




But that would almost defeat the purpose. It would be like retiring it. But why retire it? It's still alive and fighting.


----------



## Harry

Rick said:


> This is officially the greatest thread ever.
> 
> I'm thinking sticky.



Sticky it, yes


----------



## Rick

kung_fu said:


> But that would almost defeat the purpose. It would be like retiring it. But why retire it? It's still alive and fighting.



No, if we let it go, it'll disappear into the archives. We can't let that happen.


----------



## kung_fu

Rick said:


> No, if we let it go, it'll disappear into the archives. We can't let that happen.



But isn't a third miraculous bump needed? A gamble? Sure, but think of the payoff!!!  I should probably stay away from casinos huh


----------



## Rick

This thing's been bumped more times than I can count.


----------



## djpharoah

God dayaaam - thats some funny shieeeet 

Enough to make me poop myself


----------



## Xiphos68

here he is. 
Is There A Pic Of Buckethead Unmasked? - mygnrforum.com Guns N Roses Forum


----------



## GazPots

Holy shit, even that pic is repost city.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever

I have seen the face of God, and it is this thread. 

Rock on!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Xiphos68 said:


> here he is.
> Is There A Pic Of Buckethead Unmasked? - mygnrforum.com Guns N Roses Forum



That picture's been floating around for years.


----------



## Xiphos68

distressed_romeo said:


> That picture's been floating around for years.


But that is the only one of him. It fits his profile.


----------



## Lozek

I'd heard he actually stood-in for a member of Slipknot when they had personal problems and couldn't tour.


----------



## biggness

Lozek said:


> I'd heard he actually stood-in for a member of Slipknot when they had personal problems and couldn't tour.



I heard he actually stood in for a Lexington Steel POV scene because Lex was actually filling in for Fionna Apple while she had gastric bypass surgery.


----------



## silentrage

I heard he was the cloverfield monster.


----------



## MTech

distressed_romeo said:


> That picture's been floating around for years.



What's up with his fingers.... his pinky is like 14inches long.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK6qA9nplDg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## sami

everybody's heard about the bird
B-b-b-bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, the bird is the word


----------



## yevetz

jer said:


> And I am pretty sure that you are an asshole forum troll who deserves ass cancer.
> 
> WTF do you care? Posts like this are all thats wrong with the internet.
> 
> Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Lozek

I'd heard he trolls forums and posts angry tirades to make himself feel like a big man behind the keyboard. He often cries himself to sleep.


----------



## 74n4LL0

I heard that he's so beautiful that he's hiding his beauty to all the world.
He thinks that we are not worth...


----------



## Elysian

Buckethead Unmasked


----------



## Rick

^Exactly.


----------



## JerkyChid




----------



## Rick

What was the point of that bump?


----------



## Prydogga

Maybe it was the Buckethead, channeling the poster via mind control to bump this thread and bring back the awesomeness that is:

"THE BUCKETHEAD UNMASKED THREAD"


BumBumBUM!!!!


----------



## JerkyChid

teh bukkit


----------

